# Advise with seatpost issue



## skram (Oct 18, 2005)

After a several year break from cycling I've been riding for the past 3yrs. I've been holding out on upgrading until I could save enough money to build my dream bike. I'm currently riding a 1988 Cannondale aluminum frame and I've ordered a Vamoots SL (I know - quite an upgrade). My sizing was based on the numbers from my old bike with the measurements below.

Seat Height 77.9
Reach 81.5
Differential 9.5
Set Back 6.5
Seat Tube 59.2 c-t
Top Tube 56.5 c-c
Stem 100
Handlebars 43/41
Crack 175

I was open to either stock or custom geometry, but based on the shop staff watching me ride my current bike and some adjustments they decided I would not need custom and the stock 59 Vamoots SL frame would work for me (I know the Vamoots would have been fine but I just couldn't resist the 6/4 ti). I ordered the bike with a Moots lay back seat post and the SRAM Force group. The shop has received the frame but has found that even with the seat pushed all the way forward on the lay back post, they can only obtain a 7.5 set back (the set back on my old bike was 6.5 with a lay back post). The seat is essentially the same as my old bike (I'm switching from a Specialized Avatar to Alias). The shop's recommendation is to go with the straight laced seat post, but to be honest I strongly prefer the aesthetics of the lay back post. While function is certainly more important than aesthetics, I was hoping to have both. 

Does anyone see another option, or am I simply unable to go with the lay back post at this point? I guess more importantly should I be concerned that this a sign that the frame is not sized correctly?

I haven't seen the bike yet as the shop is a bit of a drive and I haven't had the time, but I plan to pick it up this coming Friday. In the end the bike will be spectacular with either post, but as I keep bikes for a very long time I want to make sure that the fit is correct. 

Thanks for your input.

I'm not sure if it helps you answer my question but here is my measurements and fit as calculated by the Competitive Cyclist calculator.

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 34
Trunk: 25.5
Forearm: 14.375
Arm: 26.625
Thigh: 25.125
Lower Leg: 22.625
Sternal Notch: 60.25
Total Body Height: 73.5


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 55.9 - 56.4
Seat tube range c-t: 57.7 - 58.2
Top tube length: 55.4 - 55.8 
Stem Length: 11.6 - 12.2
BB-Saddle Position: 74.0 - 76.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 55.2 - 55.8
Saddle Setback: 6.2 - 6.6
Seatpost Type: NON-SETBACK


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 57.1 - 57.6
Seat tube range c-t: 58.9 - 59.4
Top tube length: 55.4 - 55.8
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 73.2 - 75.2
Saddle-Handlebar: 56.0 - 56.6
Saddle Setback: 7.4 - 7.8
Seatpost Type: SETBACK


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.8 - 59.3
Seat tube range c-t: 60.6 - 61.1
Top tube length: 56.6 - 57.0
Stem Length: 10.7 - 11.3
BB-Saddle Position: 71.5 - 73.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.7 - 58.3
Saddle Setback: 6.9 - 7.3
Seatpost Type: SETBACK


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

You could always use the Look Ergopost 4, which is a great looking seatpost. It's designed to have an adjustable level of setback, so it will have that setback look you want yet you could put the clamp all the way forward to accomidate your actual fit needs. I have it mounted on my Vamoots and it is awesome.










If that image doesn't work, here is the link:

https://garniersports.com.mx/productos/catalog/images/4TI-ERGOPOST.jpg



PS: if you want actual pics of the post on the Moots, let me know and I will hook it up.


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

It appears that the new frame may be a bit long for you in the top-tupe based on your measurements and the dimensions of your old bike... The 59cm Vamoots has a 58cm TT and the info you've rovided says you should be approx 1cm less. I think the 57.5cm may provide a better fit along with the lay back post.

Same size and post I ride!


----------

